# Edward Cullen



## crchirino (Jan 23, 2010)

So, I'm not really sure where to post this, but, I definitely looked throughout the search tool and couldn't find a thread on this. Maybe I don't know how to use the search tool. If there's a thread already on this, I apologize. 

What type do you think Edward Cullen fits into?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Whiny Emo Fairy (Not Vampire)


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

ISTP 

He is faster than the others. He is really smart. He knows how to push the limits of his senses. 

N is completely out.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think he's really smart. Out of all his family he might be the stupidest, but I've not read the book. I was thinking ISFP.


----------



## crchirino (Jan 23, 2010)

Why would you say the N is completely out?

And I'm more banking on the fact that he's a J. He's organized within his thoughts. He's able to distinguish priorities, set different standards, and keep them. I wouldn't think he's a P, he doesn't have his head in the clouds. I would think he was intuitive, the way he's always right about what he's talking about and the way he knows when things will happen. Even if it is a vampiric gift.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

He has no personality. But there's a thread for...him.
http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/6956-type-edward-you-know-what-edward.html


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I've heard INFJ, but yeah, just read the old thread.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

As provided, please go ahead and discuss this in the pre-existing Edward Cullen thread - it's not too long since there's been a reply.


----------

